# Taylors of Harrogate Beans



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw these beans on offer in Asda so picked up a pack of their 'Rich Italian' beans and a pack of their 'Espresso' beans.

I opened the Rich Italian first and it was disgusting. I tried 2 espressos with these beans, both of which went down the sink, before putting the rest of the bag straight in the bin.

I gave the 'Espresso' beans a whirl next, and it was 10 times better than the Rich Italian but still not nice. These are now in the bin too.

That was a waste of £4.50!

I'm now drinking my old trusted Bei & Nannini Conco Doro beans to restore my faith in coffee! Phew!

Just wondering if anyone else has tried these Taylor's of Harrogate beans and what their thoughts are?

Andy


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nan and Grampy really like their "Lazy Sundays" in the morning through the filter, I find it drinkable as a filter coffee with milk, but sticking with my In My Mug subscription! I spoiled them over Christmas with a selection from HasBean.co.uk and they were wowed.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Like all beans and ground coffee sitting on supermarket shelves, they can be far from fresh and mere shadows of what they could be. There are no shortcuts for great coffee - buy fresh.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Stay away from beans at the supermarket, fresh is definitely best.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the Taylors of Harrogate 'Columbian Excelso' beans for cappucino







)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Forgive me father for I have sinned, I used to use Taylors pre-ground (I'm sorry) but this was before that life changing phone call with Glenn which convinced me to buy a grinder and some fresh HB Beans. I thought it was quite nice but I could never go down the un-fresh road now.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Fresh is best! I gave my uncle HB beans for Christmas as he was using Taylors and he is another convert to fresh.

you never know one day we might get the supermarkets to put roast dates on coffee bags


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Then again the pope might have a daughter


----------

